
Introducing "Fake News", The Fifth Horseman of the Internet Apocalypse... - StuntPope
http://blog.easydns.org/2016/11/21/how-fake-news-whois-privacy-put-trump-into-the-white-house/
======
scott_c
I used to have a blog about software development about 8 years ago. I would
constantly receive bodily harm threats from people that didn't like my
articles...and this was non-aggressive articles about databases.

I'm glad I had Whois privacy in this situation, because I wouldn't want
someone sending things to my house or contacting my family.

Not allowing privacy will more easily allow anyone to get harassed for their
personal beliefs.

I feel like after the election, the world has started to get more fascist.
Everyone wants to weed out and punish anyone that supports Trump.

~~~
ergot
Add to this the fact that real name policies are difficult to enforce and
require ICANN to become a centralized legion of bureaucratic paperwork.

